# Feeding Nano Tank Fish while on Vacation?



## Manda99 (Apr 30, 2008)

I bought the Tetra Vacation blocks and broke a chunk off for my 1.5g and put the rest in my 14g. Seemed to work okay. That was only for 4 days though.


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

you can always buy an automatic feeder


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

6 days isn't going to be a problem. I don't keep shrimp though..... The fish will be fine. Just fatten them up for a couple of days before you go.

IME letting a friend feed your fish is NOT a good idea unless you premeasure the food.


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

Fish will be fine for 6 days as long as they are healthy.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Yes, best bet is to do nothing.


----------



## Grant (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. Although it is nice to hear that I should easily be able to leave them without food, I like the idea of using a *very* small piece from a dissolving food tablet. Worst case is that my shrimp has a feast in the first hour. So far my water quality has been excellent and could probably withstand a slight increase in stagnant food for a few days.

I would love to have an automatic feeder to use all the time. The problem is that I doubt any would reliably disburse the meager amount of food I use each day. Even as it is I have to grind the flakes up with my fingers to get them to a size that allows the green neons to finish them before sinking to the bottom (where they pretty much ignore them). Has anyone had success with an automatic feeder for nano applications?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

yep! i use a feeder to constantly feed exactly 5 pellets a meal 2 times a day to a betta. you might think its impossible, but follow the link and look at the feeder design. it lets me control exactly how much food and exactly what kind while giving varation.

Feeder

the only setback is that it feeds over a 2 hour period, so if you have some surface dwelling fish like gold clouds, and others at the bottom like corries, the bottom-dwellers wont get any.


----------

